
Barcelona Supercomputing Center - diggan
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/barcelona-supercomputing-center
======
MichailP
I heard a nice saying once, can't remember the origin precisely. It goes along
the lines:

Before, men believed they are the image of their Creator, and nowadays they
believe they are image of their creation. I.e. it can often be heard today
that humans are like computers, that they have similarities etc.

Original article goes nice with this I think. Otherwise than that, I quite
like the aesthetics of supercomputer and its surroundings.

~~~
stomato
I hope that they will continue to keep Torre Girona in as close to its
original condition as possible. It's not abnormal for the church to stop using
buildings as churches if it makes sense, but it is a beautiful building.

------
brutos
I was there! About 8 years ago during a school trip. The church lies next to a
picturesque small lake, and once inside its simply stunning.

I regularly took part in tours of the local super computing center (Munich),
but the BSC is really something else. Would definitiv recommend going to see
it (book in advance!).

------
logronoide
I was there a couple of times. It's an amazing place for a DataCenter.

You can see the datacenter from above, from the second floor. I think it's a
great place to take some shots for an evil headquarter of a spies movie.

------
rootbear
I love this place. I want to see it in person some day, and I'm glad to hear
they give tours. When the Mare Nostrum was first built, I sent the picture of
it sitting in the middle of the church to a friend. He posted it on Fark, I
think, and one of the comments was that the picture was an "obvious
Photoshop"!

------
late2part
The aesthetic doesn't work for me, can't explain why, and I know a building is
a building, but the dichotomy between old and new, subjective and objective,
it just clashes.

I don't assert they should or need to appeal to my aesthetic, nor that the
aesthetic value in any way impacts their ability or success.

Just a personal opinion and observation.

~~~
honkhonkpants
It seems to be an allusion to the christian cathedral in Córdoba that's built
around a mosque.

~~~
greglindahl
You have it backwards: the church was built in the middle of the mosque.

~~~
honkhonkpants
Fair enough. My analogy was about the practice of remaking a place of worship
into a place to worship something else.

~~~
JorgeGT
Funnily enough, the mosque was built atop the original Visigoth church. And
God knows what was that church built atop of. Hm, maybe we should build a
supercomputer on top of it!

------
m00dy
I was there as well like 2 year ago or something. Very well decorated btw.

------
zardeh
Having been there, its a really interesting location, quite beautiful.

------
moonbug
IBM have the best showrooms.

------
apathy
Three cheers for secular humanism!

A side benefit of entire populations grown weary of fairy tales, now the land
formerly reserved for tax-exempt politicking can be repurposed for economic
growth that benefits even unbelievers.

The irony of this occurring in the home country of the Spanish Inquisition is
(to me) very satisfying. The arc of history is long, but apparently it really
does bend towards justice.

~~~
xjakob
Read something about Spanish Inquisition:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Legend_of_the_Spanish_In...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Legend_of_the_Spanish_Inquisition)

~~~
apathy
I did -- it looks like 3000 people were killed in it. Less than the myths
would have you believe, but still a lot of people to kill on purpose
(especially if they're not actively trying to kill you). I'm just not a big
fan of using fairy tales (or anything else besides open hostility from
belligerents) as an excuse to kill other people.

It was certainly interesting reading, though. Thanks for the link. I learned
quite a bit from reading it and the linked main Inquisition page. It does seem
to be used as propaganda out of proportion to its true toll.

